# X force vs reezen?



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

He's full of beans  Those two bows aren't even in the same class and should NOT be compared to one another. If he was going to copmpare somthing maybe it should have been PSE's Bowmadness XL to the Reezin 6.5 epsi:


----------



## ShootNow (Jul 27, 2008)

The dream season and the Reezen would be very close in speed. 
My Reezen is shooting 342 at 5gpp. The Reezen might be just a little faster.
I would say the x-force 6 would be about the same speed.

Don't consider the Reezen a smooth pulling one cam. It pulls like a speed bow.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

I think i would have 2 go X-force less vibration speed


----------



## fishbones (Dec 14, 2008)

I shot the reezen and was very impressed other than the vibration and grip so I ordered one and then starting thinking about it. The reezen only put out 290fps at 27" 65lb with 350 grains so I went and shot the x-force and was very impressed. The reezen says its IBO at 30" draw is 340fps, the x-force GX is IBO at 29" draw for 352fps, if you add the inch draw to the x-force your looking at 362fps roughly as compared to the reezens 340fps. I loved the grip, no vibration but a slightly stiffer draw than the reezen but 70lb still pulls back easy. The guys at the shop are shooting it and love it, one guy even won a couple nationals with it and says its the most accurate bow he has ever shot and he has shot a ton of bows. I am trying to get my dealer to cancel the reezen order and order me an X-force GX. :mg:


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

The X Force is a real shoulder buster for me. Don't care if it's getting more fps... it's only just a slight more according to your chrono. I'd take the Reezen anyday over the X Force. Smoother gets my vote.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*X-Force Vs Reezon*

I have shot them both and through a Crono. X- Force is much faster- And to me smoother shooting and I am not biased you can see what I shoot. Draw is easier on the Reezon. Even the Dream Season is faster by at least 8-10 fps


----------



## fishbones (Dec 14, 2008)

jamesbowman said:


> I have shot them both and through a Crono. X- Force is much faster- And to me smoother shooting and I am not biased you can see what I shoot. Draw is easier on the Reezon. Even the Dream Season is faster by at least 8-10 fps


I agree, the x-force GX is about 20 fps faster than the reezen....that is substantial.


----------



## jamesbowman (Jan 29, 2006)

*X-Force Vs Reezon*

The shoulder issue is why I shoot what I shoot- I got to have a smooth draw after this years shoulders surgery- It doesn't get much smooter than an LD and the speed aint bad either- As far as speed bows- Nothing I have tested is like an X-Force- And in the last year I have owned Elites and Bowtechs and the X blows them all away. No single cam can compete with it that's why Mathews went with the Monster and thats another story.


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

bowhunt80 said:


> The X Force is a real shoulder buster for me.


This sorta stuff always makes me laugh..either "man up" or shoot one in synch..mines as smooth as butter..and there is NO comparison in the draw between the X-F and the Reezen..and I really don't know how you can even begin to compare the two when they have totally different cam systems...kinda like comparing "apples to oranges"..cheers..


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys i shoot an x force, and this guy basicaly said i was fos when i told him the x force was much faster than the reezen, just wanted to clarify it!!!! Thanks for your input.


----------



## bowhunt80 (Jan 1, 2009)

johnno said:


> This sorta stuff always makes me laugh..either "man up" or shoot one in synch..mines as smooth as butter..and there is NO comparison in the draw between the X-F and the Reezen..and I really don't know how you can even begin to compare the two when they have totally different cam systems...kinda like comparing "apples to oranges"..cheers..


Man up??? Shoot what you want to shoot... what do I care? All I'm saying is I want a comfortable bow for myself in a stand... not something that's uncomfortable for me! I gave my opinion and it makes you laugh? That's great! It is comparing apples to oranges with two different cam systems.


----------



## Hereiam_74 (Apr 13, 2007)

fishbones said:


> I shot the reezen and was very impressed other than the vibration and grip so I ordered one and then starting thinking about it. The reezen only put out 290fps at 27" 65lb with 350 grains so I went and shot the x-force and was very impressed. The reezen says its IBO at 30" draw is 340fps, the x-force GX is IBO at 29" draw for 352fps, if you add the inch draw to the x-force your looking at 362fps roughly as compared to the reezens 340fps. I loved the grip, no vibration but a slightly stiffer draw than the reezen but 70lb still pulls back easy. The guys at the shop are shooting it and love it, one guy even won a couple nationals with it and says its the most accurate bow he has ever shot and he has shot a ton of bows. I am trying to get my dealer to cancel the reezen order and order me an X-force GX. :mg:


I have the 6" 2007 X-force and don't get fooled by the rip off draw length. I'm a 28" draw guy (my Darton Pro 3000 and BowTech Tribute) and when I got the X-force 28" module it actually felt like and was the length of a 29". Thus I had to go with a 27" module.

Not dissing PSE or my X-force. Love it. But felt cheated of 10-12 fps 'cause of the false draw length.


----------



## Dean Lawter (Feb 15, 2005)

*bull*

I shoot a 27" at 70 with 350 arrow at 316. i know a reezin wont touch that


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

My buddy has a new X Force GX and out of the box it was shooting 347 IBO. With some tuning it should go well above that and there is no way the Reezin is going to touch that. Not to mention IMO the X Force draws better, is way smoother and is definately quieter. I was really impressed with that bow and would love to have one also.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*x-force a vague word*

the use of the word x-force this day and age is a vague word. why ???? well pse basically has sold out the term to ALL their bows. what i am trying to say is that pse has about 5-6 bows that fall under the "term" "x-force".

the real and true first x-force was the x-force 6 inch. it was born FIRST by pse. later they answered the cry to people who wanted more brace,,,and hence the 7 came out. then the drury boys came aboard and the 7 was camoed and called the dream season.

besides those 2-3 bows,,,then pse puts out a SS and a TS and some other variations. its enough to make an archer DIZZY.

whenever i hear the term x-force i think of the 6 inch brace original x-force. with this all said,,,i do not think the reezen 6.5 can over come the x-force 6 in both speed and stealth. i could care less on how the bow draws. any bow that has speed will have to generate the stored enrergy somehow. this means high points on cam cycles. expecting a bow to produce huge speeds and have a moderate cam,,,is a bit over the top.

i personally have no problem with any of the so called speed bows draw cycles,,,including the airborne 82 or the x-6 or the GTO. to me they all are smooth enough.

i dont think the reezen is faster then the xforce 6 or even the xforce 7 (dream season). but again is speed everything ??? nope. but the x6 in my book is the worlds best overall hunting bow. my opinion anyways. i prefer it over my 82nd overall.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I think the real test would be the X-Force GX vs McPherson (Mathews) Monster.

I shot the Reezen 6.5 and it is a very smooth bow to shoot. I was impress even at 30" draw.

Never shot the X-Force but I have a Monster on order.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Hereiam_74 said:


> I have the 6" 2007 X-force and don't get fooled by the rip off draw length. I'm a 28" draw guy (my Darton Pro 3000 and BowTech Tribute) and when I got the X-force 28" module it actually felt like and was the length of a 29". Thus I had to go with a 27" module.
> 
> Not dissing PSE or my X-force. Love it. But felt cheated of 10-12 fps 'cause of the false draw length.


You shoulda had a decent string put on it or had the factory one twisted up to spec... you'd have loved it at 28 after that!

I have both 60 and 70# 2007 XForces, they were both a little long on the draw (avg about 1/4-3/8" over on all the XF I have worked on), and high on lbs out of the box (avg 2lbs - not unlike everyone else's bows), then I tuned them and set the specs and all I can say is WOW, they performed way better than expected ... My 60# shoots a 400 grain Radial X at 305-308fps, and the 338g GT Pro Ultralights at over 335fps :mg:

The reezon out of the box so far has not met it's spec chart either, being heavy and a bit long on the draw.. when in spec after some work, it was 12fps slower than a PXE XF bow that was 10lbs lighter in DW. I haven't had a chance to shoot 70lb XF against it... we'll see on the Easton Chrono what they bring!?


----------



## 1ryanman (Apr 15, 2007)

I just got a new xforcegx 28'' bow is set at 57lbs shoots a 290gr arrow at 326 still have a pound to go no vibration at all, it shoots a 420 gr arrow at 285 at 57 lbs i dont think reezen will hold with xforce ,i have shot reezen 6.5 at archery shop alot more vibration than xforce not partial to any bow used to shoot prestige.I like the xforce better.


----------



## Enkry (Dec 3, 2008)

the xforce is faster, the reezen is a smoother shooting bow , at least the one I shot was.


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Pse took care of the mathews (macphearson monster). It is called the omen LOL they handed mathews a can of whoop ***** . It still has a higher brace height than the monster, but its FASTER!


----------



## Quickpin87 (May 12, 2006)

I have a solution!!! BUY A HOYT!!!!


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

UHMMMMMM Hello what the heck does a hoyt have to do with this thread?
Some people will live their entire lives with a 1st graders mentality ugh.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*nope*

not on its best day would the reezin catch a x-force 6 or even a x-force 7 (dream season).

the reezen might be the very best single cam bow in the world today,,,i dont question that.

however the x-force uses a "single cam,,,PLUS another half cam on the top" so it can store more enregy then a single cam. 

a more comparable comparison would be a reezin with a pse bow madness,,,,mathews probably would beat it speed wise. we are talking speed now right ??? there are more variables besides speed. but the question was speed. not quietnes,vibration, twang etc.

i like the reezin myself and was contemplating buying one. i own a x-force 6 and a 82 airborne. the airborne is a tad faster but not as consistent in my hands as the x-force 6.

i am suprised to see people complaining about the noise and vibrations coming out of the reezin 6.5. mathews is not noted for a vibration full bow. wonder if all those bows are set up right that are making alot of vibration. cause i shot one and it seemed okay.


----------



## Mitchell Forres (Jan 8, 2009)

yea i think the reezen shoots pretty smooth. it has a really smooth pull back and release.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i thought the x force had a better draw than the reezen. but the reezens draw wasnt horribe ethier.


----------



## XFORCE-SS (Jan 18, 2009)

I have shot the Reezen and have an X-Force SS and there is no comparison. I love the X-Force for the smoothness and accuracy. I am in an archery leauge and shoot 290's out of 300 every week and well over 300 fps.


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

XFORCE-SS said:


> I have shot the Reezen and have an X-Force SS and there is no comparison. I love the X-Force for the smoothness and accuracy. I am in an archery leauge and shoot 290's out of 300 every week and well over 300 fps.


Said the guy who calls himself XFORCE, LMAO, Thats a real open minded opinion there, lol


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Said the guy who calls himself XFORCE, LMAO, Thats a real open minded opinion there, lol


Quips the guy with a Mathews avatar.

---------

Perhaps he started his userid after shooting both.
*So he HAS an open mind*, shot both, and picked the best bow for him.

Came here and made a userid to reflect his choice.
Perhaps?


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

Shaman said:


> Quips the guy with a Mathews avatar.
> 
> ---------
> 
> ...


Said the other PSE shooter, LOL!! Just for info My munting bow is a PSE Primos SLT the best bow they ever made.


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

I recently got the X-force 6, and I cant beleive how fast and quiet the bow is. doesnt have much vibration at all either.


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Said the other PSE shooter, LOL!! Just for info My munting bow is a PSE Primos SLT the best bow they ever made.


At least he has an opinion based on shooting both.

I can't say I shot the Reezen, since my last bow purchase was 3+ years ago. But, I also shot all the big brands and it included the Switchback (no dxt at the time) before choosing PSE. 

So, I would not say I was altogether biased either.
Just because we list a current brand, it does not necessarily make a person biased.


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*lets talk about that some shall we ???*



ARCHERYXPERT said:


> Said the guy who calls himself XFORCE, LMAO, Thats a real open minded opinion there, lol


i own a pse x-6,,,was actually one of the first to get one in my state of florida even. love the bow....that was a 2007 ??? or was it 2006 ??? i think 2007 model,,,spring time if i can recall.

being that i own this bow,,,the bow i WAS shooting as my main bow when i picked up the x-6 ???? YEP,,,a mathews switchback....and i still say one of the BEST single cam bows i ever shot,,,maybe next to my mathews legacy and pse scorpion.

so are you catching my drift ??? i aint a so called "fan boy". i shoot what ROCKS. the switch ROCKS,,,and the x-6 is in a class of ROCKDOM that i am not so sure anyone can touch at this time.

i thought the bowtech 82nd airborne would,,,but i have my doubts after owning one for over a year now.

i still say the x-6 is the best hunting bow available. i have owned plenty of the best of the best,,,i right now,,,i say at this moment,,,feel the x-6 from 2006 is tops. i understand the 2009 x-6 is hard to paper with the new cam.

the reezin is a rockin single cam. might be the single cam bow of the year in my mind. i dont think the pse bow madness will top it this year. but i expect mathews to outdo everyone when it comes to single cams every year anyways.

face it,,,mathews does make a heck of a nice single cam if you like single cams.i believe mathews might make the best single cam bows,,,and i feel the legacy or switchback are 1 and 2,,,and the pse scorpion with the NRG cam #3. 

thats my opinion ofcourse from bows i bought and shot.i hold no fan boy loyalty. i buy them ALL equally as long as they perform.


----------



## smpepsi (Feb 28, 2007)

*reezen vs xforce*

well i'm an avid mathews guy! Been shooting there bows since 1995.I Love my MQ1 and my SWITCHBACK! Ive shot both x-force and reezen bows and both have there ups and downs. If you want speed your goin to sacrafice something, but it would be a really hard decision on what to buy. Im really impressed with the PSE and how far they have come in 2 years with there x-force line. But this MONSTER thats coming out (if it is what its supposed to be-and if anyone knows Matt Mcpherson it probably will be) will set a new era in what a speed bow is. It would be a hard decision between the reezen and the x-force. personaly im starting to lean away from these highly reflexed risers.seems they are so easy to torqe and the mathews grips have got to go!For what its worth... shoot what you have convidence in... this game is 95 % mental if not more!!!!!!


----------

